# aching in rib area?



## 21547 (Sep 30, 2006)

Has anyone with a hiatal hernia and GERD had any problems with aching in the area of the ribs? I can't sleep on my left side, and the pain almost leaves at times, only to come back. I had a CT scan of my chest and there is nothing wrong except a "rather large" hiatal hernia. My doc and I can't figure out if I have somehow pulled muscles in my chest or if the hernia can cause this - any comments? Thanks!


----------

